# Losing weight on Orijen



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I started giving the boys Orijen Adult about a month ago and they both love it. I noticed that Kubrick wasn't doing his whole eating only 3/4 of the bowl in the mornings that he usually did - he's been scarfing it down like there's no tomorrow - he doesn't even spread it around the house, he'll keep his head in the bowl until every single piece is gone! I felt like that was strange but I have to admit I've been so busy the last month or so that I'm embarrassed to admit that I just recently realized this. :redface: So I went to feel for his ribs and he's lost quite a bit of weight! Hitchcock is also a bit skinnier than he was before. I thought Orijen was supposed to be a high calorie food so I was giving them a *little* less (like 6 kibble pieces less) than a cup per day (recommended amount for an active dog at 20lbs is 1 1/4 cups per day, Kubrick is 15lbs and Hitchcock was last weighed in two months ago at 11lbs - he's probably closer to 13 now. I'm going to up their intake tonight but I'm just wondering if anyone feeding Orijen has noticed the same thing? I think this is so strange as I was feeding Fromm's in the same amount and they were doing just fine and I thought Orijen was supposed to be fed in even smaller quantities...

Just wanted to add that they still get homemade jerky every day as well as 1 tablespoon wet food with dinner and some low-fat treats for Hitchcock (Kubrick gets it too) when he potties (not because he needs low-fat, just because I'm trying to use them up).


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lina I had fed mine the Orijen for about 2+ months, mine did fine on it and they were only getting 1/2- 3/4 of a cup a day, but then my dogs range from 8lbs to 12lbs. So I would up their food a little and watch them closely I didn't like the Orijen food though because every one of my dogs ended up getting the most horrible tear stains.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Neither Oliver or Comet would eat it
Tear stains 
Heather was the only change you made- their food?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

yep, everything else stayed the same


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I was feeding Orijen. Dusty was losing a little which was good, and Indie was gaining after I started feeding her more. Their coats were great! Then they both quit eating it. I ended up changing to something else. The gal at the pet store thought that Orijen was maybe changing it's formula, but I never researched it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, that's interesting re: tear stains! Kubrick and Hitchcock don't have that problem, though, as they both have dark faces. I haven't noticed any extra tearing either on them.

Sally, they do love the food, they just are losing weight - and they don't need to, so I will try to fatten them up a bit again. 

Joelle, thanks for the feedback! I will up the amount a bit and see if they get back to normal. I haven't seen any other problems at all - their stools are perfect, their coats are great and everything else is the same, just the weight loss so I really think it's just a matter of giving them a bit more.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet would "push it" away and eat everything else in the bowl. Oliver used to get tear stain so I guess I should be happy he didn't like it


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Carolina it's so funny you posted on Orijen food for your boys. I have been meaning to ask if anyone else feeding Orijen has had a problem with tear stains. Ditto did not have weight loss when he was eating Orijen but the tear stains were sooooooo bad I actually took him to the Vet. to see if he had an eye infection. He has NEVER had any staining what so ever around his eyes or mouth. About 2 weeks after I started him on Orijen the staining around his eyes was unsightly. He has been off the food for 2 months and the tear staining has completely gone away. Orijen is supposed to be one of the best foods out there. I can't figure it out????
BTW......................
Your boys are beautiful and I love your photography!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucky Lina's boys will be fattened up !
anyone for ice cream ?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think maybe I'LL eat it! :laugh:


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

I just saw this thread. I feed Buster Orijen and I sprinkle Angel Eyes on it a few times a week. I wonder if I change food if he wont get tear stains and I can stop the Angel Eyes. What did everyone who switched from Orijen switch too? (did that make sense?) And do your dogs like the new food as much?


----------



## Gwen (Sep 23, 2008)

I have always fed Orijen to both Dazzler and Dakota and have never had a problem with weight loss. Do you think the move plus more space to run around has affected their weight? You're so smart about their care that I'm sure they will again thrive!!!
Gwen


----------

